# Benjamin Squires - Spider-Man Re-score



## BenG (Dec 21, 2021)

Just wanted to share this great recent video from composer Benjamin Squires and his take on the Spider-Man series music! 

Love how he weaves together the different themes and his cover of the original 

Original TV Theme 

All Film Themes

(Elfman, Horner, Zimmer, Giacchino, Young, etc.)


----------

